# Hall County 2013



## BGA (Oct 2, 2013)

I didn't see a Hall county thread. 

Post what you see


----------



## BGA (Oct 21, 2013)

BUMP - Been a while, wanted to see if anyone had any action


----------



## Johnny Reb (Oct 22, 2013)

Minimal Acorn crop this year for me in South Hall. Hard to pattern their movement as a result. Have been catching them coming in and out of bedding areas. Still lots of nighttime pictures on camera. No rut activity/sign yet. I hope things pick up as it gets cooler.


----------



## trout man (Oct 22, 2013)

Heard two get into a good fight Sunday night for half a minute.  Then one worked a scrape. It is starting a little in Gainesville. Big boys moving at night on camera.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 25, 2013)

Seen 11 Sunday eve, feeding on water oaks and clover, 4 bucks in the mix. Seen 6 Tuesday evening 1 buck


----------



## BGA (Oct 27, 2013)

Bucks are moving. Getting ready for the rut.


----------



## yonceyboy (Nov 27, 2013)

What's going on in hall now?i've seen nothing the last few times out they should be getting ready to go wide open.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 20, 2013)

Some Guy shot a nice 8pt out of his back yard in the neighboring sub-division North Hall two weeks ago.  
Although totally legal not sure what kind of hunting experience that was....not sure what kind of message that sends our children. Oh well..


----------



## Hall Hunter (Dec 21, 2013)

Thousands of people hunting Atlanta surburbs what's the difference in shooting one in backyard.  Don't think anything wrong with shooting a deer on your property wherever you are as long as your legal.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 23, 2013)

Hunting requires some form of pursing your game. Pre- hand Scouting,  Waiting in a tree stand, blind, still hunting, stalking etc.

Killing is sticking your rifle out the kitchen window and killing a deer as it randomly passes through your 1/2 acre back yard.  Not illegal but IMHO that's not hunting.  If he had even climbed a tree in the back yard and waited but that wasn't the case.

Now I'm done In not getting into a peeing contest with this.


----------



## Hall Hunter (Dec 24, 2013)

Thought he might have used a bow.  Not sure how legal it is to shoot a deer rifle on 1/2 acre in subdivision?  I agree some safety/effort should be involved when hunting small tracts.


----------

